# [OT] distro con portage ?!

## Tintenstich

Ciao , scusate l ÓT , ma avevo visto qui sul forum , di un post nel quale si chiedeva se gli utenti di una certa distro potevano participare...a questo forum appunto .....si trattava di una distro che utilizza portage , sapete dirmi qual' e' ?!?! Non trovo piu ne' il post relativo ne' tanto meno info al rigurdo di una sorella di gentoo

Grazie!

----------

## lavish

Intendi vidalinux? Quella no nè una distro con portage, ma una gentoo con l'installer diverso...

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Intendi vidalinux? Quella no nè una distro con portage, ma una gentoo con l'installer diverso...

 

Non la conoscevo.... scusa e' una gentoo che si installa? Ha la stessa potenza di gentoo?

----------

## lavish

Ne abbiamo già parlato molte volte nel forum... fai un ricerca  :Arrow: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Tintenstich

Si e' proprio lei grazie.......

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Ha la stessa potenza di gentoo?

 

Perché Gentoo è potente?  :Shocked:  E di quali poteri dispone Gentoo?  :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Perché Gentoo è potente?  E di quali poteri dispone Gentoo? 

 

Ma dai... non dirmi che non eri a conosenza dei poteri della supermucca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## redview

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Ha la stessa potenza di gentoo?

 

ma nn intendeva chiedere semplicemente se vidalinux ha le stesse caratteristiche di gentoo?? :Rolling Eyes: 

beh, per il poco che ne so io (ho iniziato l'installazione di vidalinux poi però nn l'ho mai portata a termine), sembra veramente una gentoo con l'installer grafico anaconda che parte da uno stage3: durante l'installazione anaconda parla esplicitamente di stage3 (nn hai altre possibilità ovviamente).

e poi ti ritrovi la /usr/portage con dentro gli stessi ebuild di gentoo. stessi comandi tipici di gentoo.

la differenza più grossa alla fine dell'installazione tra gentoo e vidalinux, è che installata con vidalinux ti ritrovi già un desktop gnome funzionante e altri pktini vari. con gentoo o compili o usi i grp.  :Wink: 

in sostanza con vidalinux ha in più di comodo (che poi è soggettivo..!) un installer grafico.

bye

----------

## Peach

 *redview wrote:*   

> in sostanza con vidalinux ha in più di comodo (che poi è soggettivo..!) un installer grafico.

 

e per il resto è una gentoo ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e per il resto è una gentoo ? 

 

Si in tutto e per tutto se non sbaglio

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   e per il resto è una gentoo ?  
> 
> Si in tutto e per tutto se non sbaglio

 

insomma perde la parte di vera e propria didattica!  :Confused: 

l'approcio spaccaossa, insomma  :Wink: 

----------

## redview

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e per il resto è una gentoo ? 

 

esatto.

una gentoo da stage3 con gnome.

poi ovviamente puoi levare gnome e ricompilarti tutto..

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e per il resto è una gentoo ? 

 

Mi pare che bastasse linkare un nuovo profilo e in pratica si otteneva una gentoo pulita.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> insomma perde la parte di vera e propria didattica! 
> 
> l'approcio spaccaossa, insomma 

 

Si ma anche gentoo quest'anno dovrebbe mettere a disposizione un installer grafico

----------

## xoen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> insomma perde la parte di vera e propria didattica! 
> 
> l'approcio spaccaossa, insomma 

 

Però guadagnare qualcosa in "quota di mercato" non dispiace  :Wink: 

Un po' di marketing non guarsta  :Cool: 

(Anche l'orco vuole la sua parte)

----------

## neryo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *redview wrote:*   in sostanza con vidalinux ha in più di comodo (che poi è soggettivo..!) un installer grafico. 
> 
> e per il resto è una gentoo ? 

 

Ero curioso e dato che a casa ho 3 pc, 2 con gentoo e uno con winXP ho deciso di provare vidalinux in dualboot con XP! 

E posso confermare che e' proprio una gentoo da stage3 con gnome.. ho gia' messo in make.conf il sync e vari mirrors di gentoo.. (cmq c'era gia' configurato un mirror gentoo di default!)

Ora modifico qualche impostazione di ottimizzazione nel make che cmq le CFLAGS erano gia' per athlon xp.. e faccio un bella ricompilazione violenta!  :Twisted Evil: 

L'installer e' il solito anaconda ed e' molto semplice ovviamente installarla.. ma cmq come spesso succede possono arrivare i problemi.. io ad esempio non sono riuscito a installare il grub  nell'MBR (tra l'altro l unico selezionabile) visto che avendo un sata non lo vedeva come primary disk, ho risolto con lilo emergiandolo dalla live! Bene bene.. inizio dello smantellamento...  :Laughing: 

----------

## G-DannY

Il mio sistema dagli ultimi format è sempre partito da vidalinux... Non avevo troppo tempo per perdermi in stage1 o stage2 vari...

Installo vidalinux, metto il kernel gentoo-sources, ricompilo il tutto con quello che voglio e li pronta gentoo...

Addirittura aggiornando i pcchetti da solo si prende i bootsplash e roba varia di gentoo...  :Razz: 

Con gli stage1 ci ho litigato abbastanza in passato e le mie testate al muro già le ho date...  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *G-DannY wrote:*   

> Il mio sistema dagli ultimi format è sempre partito da vidalinux... Non avevo troppo tempo per perdermi in stage1 o stage2 vari...
> 
> Installo vidalinux, metto il kernel gentoo-sources, ricompilo il tutto con quello che voglio e li pronta gentoo...
> 
> Addirittura aggiornando i pcchetti da solo si prende i bootsplash e roba varia di gentoo... 
> ...

 

si chiaramente se uno vuole velocizzare la procedura ed avere cmq la sua bella gentoo puo essere una idea.. ma io sono del parere che almeno una volta nella vita, una gentoo da stage 1 bisogna compilarsela! siete daccordo?  :Wink: 

----------

## G-DannY

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *G-DannY wrote:*   Il mio sistema dagli ultimi format è sempre partito da vidalinux... Non avevo troppo tempo per perdermi in stage1 o stage2 vari...
> 
> Installo vidalinux, metto il kernel gentoo-sources, ricompilo il tutto con quello che voglio e li pronta gentoo...
> 
> Addirittura aggiornando i pcchetti da solo si prende i bootsplash e roba varia di gentoo... 
> ...

 

Ovvio... Come nave scuola è insostituibile... Molte cose si imparano solo in quel modo...

Io però ho già dato... Ora passo la palla ai "nuovi niubbi"  :Laughing: 

----------

## funkoolow

ecco, magari mo che qualche esperimento l'ho fatto (anche se il muro è ancora un pò poco concavo), una volta o l'altra la provo  :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

Giusto per tirare le somme si può dire (per rendere meglio l'idea) che

```
VidaLinux : Gentoo = Ubuntu : Debian
```

  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## gutter

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> VidaLinux : Gentoo = Ubuntu : Debian
> ```
> ...

 

Diciamo di si   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Giusto per tirare le somme si può dire (per rendere meglio l'idea) che
> 
> ```
> VidaLinux : Gentoo = Ubuntu : Debian
> ```
> ...

 

Uhm... no oRDeX... non calza molto IMHO... i pacchetti di ubuntu non sono compatibili con quelli debian e viceversa (per citare una differenza), mentre in vidalinux vengono usati gli stessi mirror. Cambia _solo_ l'installer

----------

## G-DannY

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   Giusto per tirare le somme si può dire (per rendere meglio l'idea) che
> 
> ```
> VidaLinux : Gentoo = Ubuntu : Debian
> ```
> ...

 

Più che "cambiare l'installer" bisognerebbe dire "è presente l'installer"...  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Ma Ubuntu non è compatibile con i mirror di debian?

Scusate l'[OT] nell'[OT]  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non troppo... Usan lo stesso sistema di pacchettizazione, ma sconsigliano l'uso dei mirror debian

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non troppo... Usan lo stesso sistema di pacchettizazione, ma sconsigliano l'uso dei mirror debian

 

Thnx sono ignorantuccio in materia  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non troppo... Usan lo stesso sistema di pacchettizazione, ma sconsigliano l'uso dei mirror debian

 

Sì esatto

----------

## xoen

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> e per il resto è una gentoo ?  
> 
> Mi pare che bastasse linkare un nuovo profilo e in pratica si otteneva una gentoo pulita.

 

C'è un mio amico che è tentato da gentoo...come dargli torto?

Lui usa slackware, gli ho detto che molti gentooisti usavano slackware e che si sono trovati molto bene con gentoo.

Vuole installare su portatile, però allo stesso tempo non vuole avere il portatile "down" troppo tempo, io gli ho consigliato VidaLinux, perchè ne ho sentito parlare benino, anche se non l'ho mai provata, però mi ha fatto vedere una pagina che non gli è piaciuta tanto.

Cambiando il profilo in VidaLinux, sarà una gentoo a tutti gli effetti giusto? pura pura, senza limitazioni di nessun tipo, giusto?

----------

## Onip

e se tu gli "passassi" un po' di binari dalla tua? Potrebbe essere una soluzione alternativa no?

Byez

----------

## neryo

 *xoen wrote:*   

> ]Cambiando il profilo in VidaLinux, sarà una gentoo a tutti gli effetti giusto? pura pura, senza limitazioni di nessun tipo, giusto?

 

devi si cambiare il profilo, ma anche rimuovere/modificare tutte le configurazioni del portage /etc/portage/*

```
package.keywords  package.mask  package.unmask  package.use profile/package.provided
```

poi ricompilare il kernel...

e' una gentoo a tutti gli effetti ma con il kernel precompilato e il portage preconfigurato, ma come sai questo non e' un problema se si sa dove mettere le mani.

 :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

Domanda forse un po OT in questa discussione: se ho necessità di installare una gentoo al volo, è meglio uitlizzare Vidalinux o una RR4 (che è installabile giusto?)? La RR4 l'ho trovata magnifica, ecco oerchè mi pongo la domanda.

----------

## sorchino

Ma scusate, l'ultimo livecd non ha l'installer grafico?

----------

## thewally

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Ma scusate, l'ultimo livecd non ha l'installer grafico?

 

Si, ma mi sembra solo per x86.

Comunque, mi sembra che l'utilizzo dell'installer grafico abbia favorito i niubbi, ma ancora una volta la facilitazione porta alla standardizzazione: sono spariti i pacchetti per KDE, da livecd si possono installare sono i binari per GNOME. Una grande perdita   :Crying or Very sad: 

IMHO, sarebbe stato meglio il contrario, ci si mette molto di più a compilare kde!    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

